# awarded Jade Dragon



## Hera (Mar 5, 2012)

Forgive my photography as it doesn't do the bloom justice. One of our members had this awarded at 81 pts AM/AOS. I was pretty excited and she was ecstatic.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 5, 2012)

Stunning bloom! It looks very worthy.


----------



## cattmad (Mar 5, 2012)

congratulations, just beautiful


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 5, 2012)

That's gorgeous -- You have a good eye for judging, Jackie! Vindicated!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 6, 2012)

Good for her! Nice clone. BTW, do you have the clonal name??


----------



## Hera (Mar 6, 2012)

She was thinking about 'Red Eye', but I don't know what the final decision was.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 6, 2012)

Cute!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2012)

The pouch is good, the markings are decent, but the Stami. shield pops out at you!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 6, 2012)

very nice!!! Congrats :clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 6, 2012)

nice pouch and symmetry  love it


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 7, 2012)

well done.


----------



## paphreek (Mar 7, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Paphluvr (Mar 7, 2012)

*Awarded Paph Jade Dragon*

Can you give us an idea of the size? Mine just bloomed and other than some damage to the dorsal during development, looks a lot like yours.


----------



## Donw (Mar 7, 2012)

is this cross farrianum and malipoense ?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2012)

Donw said:


> is this cross farrianum and malipoense ?



Yes.


----------

